# Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

						Um den neuen vollelektrischen Porsche Taycan zu bewerben, ist der Sportwagenbauer aus Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen eine ungewöhnliche Partnerschaft eingegangen. So haben Designer des Herstellers einen Raumgleiter für den neuen Star Wars Film Der Aufstieg Skywalkers entworfen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*


----------



## Tranceport (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Und wo ist da jetzt der dritte Flügel?
Jetzt werden sogar die Raumschiffdesigns in Starwars kommerzialisiert. Respekt!


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt der dritte Flügel?


Wahrscheinlich der in der Mitte welcher nach hinten verläuft.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Könnte man ja in Star Citizen integrieren.^^


----------



## Acgira (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt der dritte Flügel?
> Jetzt werden sogar die Raumschiffdesigns in Starwars kommerzialisiert. Respekt!



In einer gänzlich kommerziell gesteuerten Welt (Geld regiert die Welt) wie der unseren wäre es total schräg wenn irgendwas nicht kommerzialisiert wäre / würde. Verwunderlich ist höchstens wie man darüber auch 2019 noch verwundert sein kann.


----------



## pizzazz (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt der dritte Flügel?...





RyzA schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich der in der Mitte welcher nach hinten verläuft.



richtig erkannt. der rumpfquerschnitt ist für den UNTERSCHALLFLUG in einer atmosphäre für die erzeugung von auftrieb geeignet - also dann, wenn der pilot des raumschiffs mal alle hinter sich in der spur ärgern will und so tut, als ob er das gaspedal nicht findet. wenn die schlange dann lang genug ist (ungekehrt zum genital des piloten), zieht der porsche-pilot kräftig weg und hat allen gezeigt, mit wem die macht ist.


----------



## -RedMoon- (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Die Triebwerke scheinen  aber nicht elektrisch betrieben zu werden. Ob das dann CO²-Konform ist für unsere Anti-Autofahrer-Regierung?


----------



## bulli007 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Super Idee von Porsche, einen  Designer schnell mal ein Raumschiff zeichnen zu lassen, damit sie günstig mit einem neuen Automodell in den Gaming Zeitschriften kommen können.
Oder verstehe ich das falsch und der Porsche Taycan lässt sich als Kontroller für Forza & Co. nutzen??


----------



## barmitzwa (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Super Idee von Porsche, einen  Designer schnell mal ein Raumschiff zeichnen zu lassen, damit sie günstig mit einem neuen Automodell in den Gaming Zeitschriften kommen können.
> Oder verstehe ich das falsch und der Porsche Taycan lässt sich als Kontroller für Forza & Co. nutzen??



wie..? Firmen machen manche Dinge nur um ins Gespräch zu kommen?
 .. jetzt hast du aber etwas aufgedeckt


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Porsche das gemacht hat weil sie sich geehrt fühlen, für Disney ein Design zu entwerfen. Also ganz ohne Selbstzweck.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Sieht NULL nach Porsche aus und dann auch noch total uninspiriertes Design. 

Beim nächsten Mal sollte LucsArts lieber mit dem Schiff-Design-Team von Cloud Imperium Games zusammenarbeiten, die wissen genau wie's geht.


----------



## Banana-GO (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Demnächst im Star Citizen Raumschiff-Shop für nur 9900 Euro erhältlich.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Wenigstens kann man beim Zusammenbau hier nicht so rumpfuschen wie in Leipzig


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

An sich gefällt mir das Design. Star Wars hat beim Raumschiffdesign seine eigene Philosophie und die wurde hier ziemlich gut getroffen, finde ich. Nicht super innovativ, aber man sieht sofort, dass es Star Wars ist. Und ich bin auch recht dankbar, dass das kein fliegender 911er oder Taycan, evtl. sogar noch mit nem dicken Porsche Logo vorne drauf, geworden ist. Das würde, wie echte Marken generell, einfach nicht ins "a long time ago in a galaxy far far away" Star Wars Universum passen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man beim Zusammenbau hier nicht so rumpfuschen wie in Leipzig



Viele Autohersteller pfuschen gelegentlich, aber Porsche? Wenn es einen Hersteller gibt, der eigentlich immer für seine Qualität bekannt ist, dann würde mir als erstes Porsche dabei einfallen.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Viele Autohersteller pfuschen gelegentlich, aber Porsche? Wenn es einen Hersteller gibt, der eigentlich immer für seine Qualität bekannt ist, dann würde mir als erstes Porsche dabei einfallen.



So wird es suggeriert. Denkst du Fachzeitschriften bekommen ein Produkt aus der Linie?
Porschekäufer bekommen eine spezielle ADAC Telefonnummer damit sie nicht in der Statistik auffallen. Die Nacharbeit gibt es offiziell gar nicht. Alle Teile haben 4 Ringe oder ein VW Logo. 
Also die 911er aus Zuffenhausen sind sicher spitze. Aber Panamera, macan, cayenne. Naja. Cayenne und macan sind nur umgelabelte VW/Audi.
Bei BMW in Leipzig wird deutlich mehr auf Qualität geachtet.
Porsche weiß nur wie sich präsentieren müssen und wie man Dinge zuverlässig nicht nach aussen kommen lässt.
Wie gesagt, die Premiumfahrzeuge aus Zuffenhausen sind da tatsächlich premium.


----------



## butter_milch (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Könnte man ja in Star Citizen integrieren.^^



Da würde das Design gut reinpassen. Passt auch gut zu Star Wars, nur Porsche sehe ich da nicht ^^


----------



## empy (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Sind die "Scheinwerfer" dieses Atmosphärenraumschiffs nicht eher die Antriebe?



butter_milch schrieb:


> Passt auch gut zu Star Wars, nur Porsche sehe ich da nicht ^^



Der Macht sei Dank!


----------



## SilentHunter (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Sieht NULL nach Porsche aus und dann auch noch total uninspiriertes Design.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal sollte LucsArts lieber mit dem Schiff-Design-Team von Cloud Imperium Games zusammenarbeiten, die wissen genau wie's geht.


Ja auch wie teuer geht für nix.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> So wird es suggeriert. Denkst du Fachzeitschriften bekommen ein Produkt aus der Linie?
> Porschekäufer bekommen eine spezielle ADAC Telefonnummer damit sie nicht  in der Statistik auffallen. Die Nacharbeit gibt es offiziell gar nicht.  Alle Teile haben 4 Ringe oder ein VW Logo.
> Also die 911er aus Zuffenhausen sind sicher spitze. Aber Panamera,  macan, cayenne. Naja. Cayenne und macan sind nur umgelabelte VW/Audi.
> Bei BMW in Leipzig wird deutlich mehr auf Qualität geachtet.
> ...


Ich würde fast drauf wetten das du in einem Porsche allerhöchstens im Interiour was aus der VW Serie findest. Fahrwerk und Antriebstechnik wird sich auch VW die Kundschaft nicht vergraulen wollen den da gibts nix besseres was VW zu bieten hätte. Porsche gehört zwar zum Konzern bleibt aber ansonsten weitestgehend autark was ihre Modelle betrifft. Evtl. im SUV Bereich würde es wenn überhaupt Sinn machen. Keiner pfuscht beim rentabelsten Autobauer der Welt rum nicht mal VW.


----------



## DarkWing13 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Ha, ha, 100K für einen Porsche E-Sportwagen mit 407 km Reichweite bei WLTP!
WLTP heißt max. (also nur über kurze Zeit!) 131 km/h.
Wenn man mit dem Auto "sportlich" fährt, darf man nach max. 1,5h wieder an die Ladesäule... 

mfg


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ich würde fast drauf wetten das du in einem Porsche allerhöchstens im Interiour was aus der VW Serie findest. Fahrwerk und Antriebstechnik wird sich auch VW die Kundschaft nicht vergraulen wollen den da gibts nix besseres was VW zu bieten hätte. Porsche gehört zwar zum Konzern bleibt aber ansonsten weitestgehend autark was ihre Modelle betrifft. Evtl. im SUV Bereich würde es wenn überhaupt Sinn machen. Keiner pfuscht beim rentabelsten Autobauer der Welt rum nicht mal VW.



Ich hab die Mühlen zusammengebaut. 
Auf jedem Teil 4 Ringe oder VW.
Selbst beim Panamera überwiegend.
Beim Pana sind Motor und Abtrieb natürlich sportlicher als bei nem Golf. Deswegen ist es so profitabel. Bei den SUVs sind sogar die Karossen von VW/Audi. Die Gurtrollen haben zum Beispiel die selbe E-Nummer, kosten bei Porsche nur mehr als beim VW Ersatzteilhändler. 
Teilweise sieht nichtmal das Interieur anders aus.
Denkst du die Dieselaffaire ging an Porsche vorbei? Im Cayenne/Macan die selben Motoren wie im Q5/Q7. Den Macan gab es sogar mit dem verkorksten VR6 von VW.

Die Autos aus Zuffenhausen habe ich vorweg aus der Rechnung raus genommen.

Der Cayene wird ja mittlerweile sogar in Bratislava zusammen gebaut.


----------



## empy (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*

Ach, solange sich die Besitzer besser fühlen, wenn sie das Logo auf der Motorhaube haben, ist der Mehrwert doch gegeben und ich weiß, von welchen Fahrzeugen ich vermutlich besser eine gesunde Distanz halte.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Möge Porsche mit Euch sein: Star-Wars-Raumschiff mit Design aus Zuffenhausen*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ha, ha, 100K für einen Porsche E-Sportwagen mit 407 km Reichweite bei WLTP!
> WLTP heißt max. (also nur über kurze Zeit!) 131 km/h.
> Wenn man mit dem Auto "sportlich" fährt, darf man nach max. 1,5h wieder an die Ladesäule...
> 
> mfg


Du kannst ja auch mit Tempo 50 fahren. Dann hast du ganze 8 Stunden Fahrspass.


----------

